# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Costes Económicos - Economía del Agua >  El precio del agua tiene que duplicarse para ser rentable.

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aquí os dejo noticia que aparece hoy en el diario Expansión.

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

*El precio del agua tiene que duplicarse para ser rentable.* 

14-06-2010 (Expansión)
"La gente debe saber que el precio del agua no es aleatorio, sino que depende de los costes de los servicios. El tratamiento y la depuración cada vez son más caros. Además, la Directiva Marco del Agua pide la recuperación de los costes, así que el precio del agua tiene que duplicarse. Y tiene que hacerlo antes de cuatro o cinco años. De 1,5 milésimas de euro por litro debe pasar a costar 3 milésimas de euro. Es muy poca subida" .
En esas 15 líneas, Roque Gistau, presidente de la Asociación Española de Abastecimiento de Agua y Saneamiento (Aeas), acaba de sembrar una nueva polémica en torno al agua. "Los consumidores se escandalizan cuando se les habla de multiplicar el precio, pero el incremento sería de sólo unos 10 ó 12 euros al mes", en consonancia con la mayor calidad de los servicios de saneamiento, depuración y abastecimiento, agrega.
El presidente de la patronal de las operadoras de abastecimiento hídrico cree, sin embargo, que el precio no es el único frente que tiene abierto el sector. "El problema del agua tiene cinco apellidos: agua urbana, agraria, industrial, lúdico recreativa y de refrigeración".
Y destaca que el 70% del agua que se consume "se gasta en riegos". "No se puede hacer ni un regadío nuevo cuyo precio [pagado por el agua] no cubra todos los costes, incluido los de capital", repite una y otra vez Gistau, de forma pedagógica. En cuanto al agua urbana, la gran asignatura pendiente es el alcantarillado: "Está muy mal. Hay que invertir entre 5.000 y 6.000 millones de euros para ponerlo a punto".

El problema político

Luego están los usos hídricos lúdico-recreativos, "que hay que cubrirlos con agua regenerada". ¿Pero eso no lo hacen ya los tan criticados campos de golf? "Sí, pero el mensaje de derroche ha calado por la demagogia de los ecologistas", subraya.
Preguntado por el sexto apellido de crisis del agua, el problema político, Gistau: "No puedo entender que el agua sea un problema político. Es indignante". ¿Qué le parece que las tretas hídricas territorialistas puedan decantar las elecciones, por ejemplo, de Castilla La-Mancha? "Fatal", sintetiza. Gistau, que fue presidente de la Expo del Agua de Zaragoza 2008, conoce el asunto de cerca, advierte de que "no se debería jugar con las cosas de comer, y mucho menos con el agua". Más aún cuando "sobra agua para beber y para regar".

Desalación

Pero no sobra dinero para invertir. Por ejemplo, el Plan Nacional de Calidad de las Aguas, que pretende movilizar 19.000 millones de euros en infraestructuras público-privadas de depuración, no está funcionando. "Es demasiado ambicioso y utópico, así que no se va a cumplir", sentencia el presidente de Aeas. Otro punto espinoso es el de la desalación: "No es la solución al problema del agua, porque abastece menos de 400 hectómetros cúbicos de los 40.000 que se consumen", apunta Gistau. Y mete el dedo en la herida política: "Es una locura pensar que se iba a solucionar todo sólo con desaladoras, que, por otro lado, son muy adecuadas para cubrir puntas de demanda en la costa".

----------


## ben-amar

*



			
				 "De 1,5 milésimas de euro por litro debe pasar a costar 3 milésimas de euro. Es muy poca subida. Los consumidores se escandalizan cuando se les habla de multiplicar el precio, pero el incremento sería de sólo unos 10 ó 12 euros al mes"
			
		

*

Cobrando unos 400 € al mes, los pensionistas que no llegan, la subida de IVA que se avecina.... Si es que a perro flaco todo son pulgas.

*



			
				 ...el 70% del agua que se consume "se gasta en riegos.
			
		

*

y con nuevos terrenos roturandose para convertirlos en regadio... la que te espera, moreno.

*



			
				"No puedo entender que el agua sea un problema político. Es indignante"......Más aún cuando "sobra agua para beber y para regar".
			
		

*

¿donde sobra el agua? ¿alto Tajo, Guadiana, o mas bien Segura, Jucar?


*



			
				   Desalación

Pero no sobra dinero para invertir. Por ejemplo, el Plan Nacional de Calidad de las Aguas, que pretende movilizar 19.000 millones de euros en infraestructuras público-privadas de depuración, no está funcionando. "Es demasiado ambicioso y utópico, así que no se va a cumplir", sentencia el presidente de Aeas. Otro punto espinoso es el de la desalación: "No es la solución al problema del agua, porque abastece menos de 400 hectómetros cúbicos de los 40.000 que se consumen", apunta Gistau. Y mete el dedo en la herida política: "Es una locura pensar que se iba a solucionar todo sólo con desaladoras, que, por otro lado, son muy adecuadas para cubrir puntas de demanda en la costa".
			
		

*


Que alguien se lo explique a los salvadores del deficit hidrico, eso sin contar que hay que utilizar agua dulce para evitar la salinizacion de los terrenos (no basta solo el agua de las desaladoras

----------


## jasg555

> Hola a todos:
> 
> *Desalación
> 
> Pero no sobra dinero para invertir. Por ejemplo, el Plan Nacional de Calidad de las Aguas, que pretende movilizar 19.000 millones de euros en infraestructuras público-privadas de depuración, no está funcionando. "Es demasiado ambicioso y utópico, así que no se va a cumplir", sentencia el presidente de Aeas. Otro punto espinoso es el de la desalación: "No es la solución al problema del agua, porque abastece menos de 400 hectómetros cúbicos de los 40.000 que se consumen", apunta Gistau. Y mete el dedo en la herida política: "Es una locura pensar que se iba a solucionar todo sólo con desaladoras, que, por otro lado, son muy adecuadas para cubrir puntas de demanda en la costa*".


  AEAS: *Asociación Española de Abastecimientos de Agua y Saneamientos*
No hace falta decir más. Es como si a la asociación de  Empresarios Petroleros les preguntas qué les parece el precio del combustible y qué opinan sobre las enegías limpias, renovables y alternativas.


 Es que hay cosas que en el mundo comercial se llaman *preguntas cerradas*: las que antes de hacerla ya sabes lo que te van a contestar.

----------


## jasg555

Ahora ponemos éste y ¿qué pensamos?



Benicàssim se garantiza agua para su futuro 

13-06-2010 (Mediterráneo) 
Mediterráneo 



*El alcalde de Benicàssim, Francesc Colomer, anunció que en la próxima legislatura municipal estará resuelta la problemática de los recursos hídricos futuros en todo el término municipal. En este sentido, Colomer explicó que la conexión desde la planta desaladora de Cabanes-Orpesa estará terminada entonces, por lo que "podremos disponer de recursos hídricos suficientes" .

Las declaraciones del primer edil benicense se produjeron tras una reciente reunión de trabajo con responsables de Acuamed, la empresa estatal encargada de la construcción de estas infraestructuras de abastecimiento hídrico.

La planta potabilizadora que se está construyendo no tenía que abastecer al municipio de Benicàssim, sin embargo, tras la firma de un posterior convenio, será una realidad en pocos años. De esta manera, la futura entrada de nuevos recursos hídricos procedentes de la planta de Cabanes-Orpesa servirá para incrementar las reservas de agua del municipio, así como para aumentar el nivel de su calidad media.

clave para el futuro// Cabe recordar, que la problemática de recursos hídricos en el municipio ha sido una de las causas de que no hayan avanzado varios proyectos de desarrollo urbanístico, por la falta de reservas suficientes.

"Sin duda alguna, será una de las cuestiones más decisivas de este mandato municipal dado que con la firma del convenio hemos logrado que tengamos en el futuro suficientes recursos hídricos", apuntó el máximo mandatario. Poder garantizar la entrada de un nuevo suministro servirá para plantear en el futuro, "cuando pase la crisis económica", la posibilidad de crecer urbanísticamente, remarcó Colomer.* 
Fuente:
http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentaci...acion=Noticias de prensa&id=18426

----------


## ben-amar

> Ahora ponemos éste y ¿qué pensamos?
> 
> 
> 
> Benicàssim se garantiza agua para su futuro 
> 
> 13-06-2010 (Mediterráneo) 
> Mediterráneo 
> 
> ...




Se la pegan, estos se la pegan

----------


## jasg555

> Se la pegan, estos se la pegan


Efectivamente.
Nadie de todos éstos organismos dice la verdad completa.

Dicen "la verdad" que conviene a quienes les pagan o que viene bien a sus intereses.

----------


## Salut

Es muy cierto que el precio del agua tiene que subir, y mucho. Pero no es por una cuestión de escasez de recurso, como se pretende hacer ver, sino simple y llanamente por los enormes costes que supone la construcción y explotación de ETAPs y EDARs.

Si queremos agua de calidad, tanto en nuestros grifos como en nuestros ríos, es algo que debemos asumir.


PD: Para jubiletas sin recursos existen alternativas, como por ejemplo una exención en el cobro de las tasas municipales.

----------


## ben-amar

> Es muy cierto que el precio del agua tiene que subir, y mucho. Pero no es por una cuestión de escasez de recurso, como se pretende hacer ver, *sino simple y llanamente por los enormes costes que supone la construcción y explotación de ETAPs y EDARs.*
> 
> Si queremos agua de calidad, tanto en nuestros grifos como en nuestros ríos, es algo que debemos asumir.
> 
> 
> PD: Para jubiletas sin recursos existen alternativas, como por ejemplo una exención en el cobro de las tasas municipales.


Totalmente de acuerdo.

Si aprueban lo de las tasas me jubilo ya :Big Grin:

----------


## Salut

^^ Eso dependerá de cada ayuntamiento... para que luego digan que no pueden hacer política social (en realidad son los que más, y a muy bajo presupuesto).

----------

